# Flash MX 2004 Keeps Closing



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been using flash MX 2004 for years, its always worked fine for me on our other computers but i got a new laptop in april earlier this year and from then havent been able to get the same copy of flash to work. only link i can think of is that the laptop is vista as opposed to all our previous computers being XP. 
I tried running it in XP compatability mode, running as admin, all that kinda stuff.. reinstalled it.. idk whats wrong but i want it working so i can make more flash movies.
just to be more specific on what the actual problem is now realising i've only acknowledged the issue in the title.. Flash keeps closing on its own, i'll be trying to do something and the next minute i get "flash has stopped working" or something like that, giving me 'close' as the only option. 
thanks if anyone can help


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

has no one got any suggestions? :s i wanna start workin on something for october 31.. damn flash ><


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

coome ooonnn... COME OONNN help a brother out 
tell me some stuff to try even if it might not help in the slightest, i want hope i can fix this program ><


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

According to Microsoft, you need to upgrade Flash MX 2004 to version 7.2 for it to work in Vista.

*http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/co...f=0&pi=3&c=Development Tools&sc=all&os=32-bit*


From *http://www.adobe.com/support/documentation/en/flash/mx2004/releasenotes.html#Update72*


> Installing the Update
> 
> If you already have Flash MX 2004 or Flash MX Professional 2004 installed, you do not need to uninstall prior to running the update installation (available here). This update installs on top of Flash MX 2004 or Flash MX Professional 2004. Ensure that you have closed Flash before running the update installer. You must be logged in as an administrator to run the update installer.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks a ton  i'll try that now


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

well, i downloaded the patch. it was something like 66mb and it setup with no problems, it said its patch 7.2 which is the update required, so my version of flash mx 2004 should be up to speed.. it seemed like it worked to start with but after about 5 minutes of drawing i got "Flash has stopped working" again.. so back to the drawing board :'( is there anything else i can do to fix this? there should be a fix for everything..


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

this is probably useless but i'm not takin any chances leaving anything out because i really want this fixed. the Exact message word for word that appears is

"Flash MX 2004 has stopped working

A problem has caused the program to stop working correctly.
Windows will close the program and notify you if 
a solution is available." [Close Program] <- button


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There are reports of other Vista users having the same trouble you're having with Flash MX 2004 with various error messages, even after updating to 7.2.

Is there a more recent version of the software than 2004, or an alternative program you could use that is Vista-compatible?

Have you considered switching from Vista to Windows 7 Professional when it's released on 22-October? It has a built-in XP mode that should allow all old software to run.

You could set up a new partition and install XP on it if you have your XP disc. This would give you a menu when you turn the computer on where you can select to boot into XP or Vista. I have this on my computer (XP/Win7) and it works very well.

Or you could just wipe the hard drive, removing Vista, and reinstall your old XP.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

well i got my laptop this year, so it came with vista as its OS.. 
there are newer versions of flash but they are expensive, and I've seen the layout of them..i kinda prefer how flash MX looks. i think theres other flash animation programs but Flash is to flash animation what Photoshop is to digital art and photo editing.. in fact adobe bought out flash now so all the new flash versions are like adobe flash cs3 and cs4 etc. 

i'll have a look at windows 7 prof.. i didn't actually know there was a new OS after vista so theres something to try.. but once again if its expensive i'll have to not get it..i dont have allot of money at the moment and all this crap is hundreds of dollars isn't it? :S 

man computers are retarded..


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

i got some new information. hopefully it will help.. 
i figured out the source of the "flash MX 2004 has stopped working" messages..
it occurs when ever i click on the tool panel in a gap between tools.. 
on un-used surface area.. just where its grey..
now that i know this, i can try to avoid it.. but when workin on somethin for a while i get a bit clumsy and miss the tools when i go to click them. the one i miss the most is the magnafying glass.. which i use alot because im workin with a laptop screen.. 

now that we know what it is.. hmm.. 
this is baffling me


----------



## Seaking (Jan 26, 2010)

I have the same problem also.. Every time i click a grey area as you said it says it has to close etc.. I almost can't use flash at all from this and i've lost a lot of work because i forget to save while working, and has hurt my productivity.. 

Until a fix is found can someone recommend a decent drawing program so I can create drawings? I used flash mostly to draw cartoons so I need something roughly similar that wouldn't take up alot of space


----------



## tarco (Mar 15, 2013)

SOLUTION
Hey had same problem, My solution is to change the apperance of windows to windows classic

Control Panel\Appearance and Personalization\Personalization and use ''windows classic'' or one of its variations like ''high contrast'' (DONT use windows 7 basic, IT WONT WORK) 3rd party toolbars and apperance themes may or may not work. This will solve the problem... hope that helps, I joined to answer this question...:smile:


----------

